# Leuc WOOHOO!



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a group of 3 Leucs that I have had for years now and up until about 2 weeks ago I thought I had all females. Even though one Leuc was much smaller than the other two I had never heard calling or seen any breeding behavior. That is until about 2 weeks ago I was out in my frog house and I heard a strange call. I paused and noticed it was coming from the vicinity of the Leucs tank. As I got closer I noticed that sure enough it was the little Leuc calling his head off! After this I observed them closely for a few days and noticed that when the male would call the other two would exhibit a lot of aggression towards each other (wrestling, chasing, etc.) so after doing a little research on here I found out that this is somewhat common with Leucs so I decided to seperate one female from the group and narrow it down to only one pair. As soon as I did this I noticed a huge change in the pair. They were actually courting without the interference from the "third wheel" Leuc. After watching them court for about a week the pair courted and went under the cocohut almost daily but still no breeding. So a few days ago I decided to step up my game and play a recording of another male Leuc calling. After only the second day of playing the calls I noticed the pair go into the cocohut and there they remained for the remainder of the day. Tonight when I got home I checked under the hut and WOOHOO! I got my first dart frog eggs! The clutch only had 5 eggs and I don't really expect them to be fertile on the first try but I am just glad they are finally breeding after all these years. I will post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

You know what they say- 3`s a crowd!
Good Luck with those Leucs.

I wonder why that male never called for all those years.
Mine started when they were about 8 months old and haven`t stopped.

John


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

Yeah, not calling for several years is quite strange, but congrats nonetheless!


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Well the male I have only had for about 2 years and he was bought as a froglet, but the females I have had for about 5 years now. Got a question now that the female has laid, should I switch out the females and try to breed the other now or would that disrupt the breeding cycle that they are in at the moment? The female that laid is still HUGE and doesn't look like she even laid any eggs she is so plump. However, the other female goes crazy in the other tank when the male calls and she seems to be gravid as well. Any suggestions?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yup, get another male 

I had the opposite problem. I raised a group of four juvie leucs and as luck would have it, they were all males.

I just purchased two (hopefully) females and will resort my group as appropriate.

Good luck with the eggs!

Deb


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

So changing out the females is not recommended or can it be done?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Hayden said:


> So changing out the females is not recommended or can it be done?


I think that would be too much stress on the frogs to constantly change their environment. The stress of capture, the new territory, etc.

Also, if they are breeding, I wouldn't mess with them too much. They might have to adapt to their situation each time and you would stop the breeding.

Although, I've read before that changing up the surroundings can sometimes trigger breeding. But I think you'd be better off leaving well enough alone.

Deb


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

watch out for egg eating. One female will demolish the other's eggs if she finds them.

Don't switch your females out periodically. That would be a ton of stress. _Probably_ your male won't mind fertilizing both sets of eggs as long as both females are interested. However, in a 1.2 ratio I'd personally recommend building another tank, buying a second confirmed male and just having two pairs of leucs.


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

SmackoftheGods said:


> watch out for egg eating. One female will demolish the other's eggs if she finds them.


If you read my first post you will see that I actually have only a pair in the tank and have seperated the extra female into a temp tank. Before they were seperate whenever the male would call the females would often wrestle violently and whenever one female would try to follow the male the other would give chase. I don't believe they ever would have bred if I would have left them as a trio. 

On a sidenote: One out of the five eggs is actually good! I can see the tad developing inside, while the other 4 have all since molded. I know 20% is not a good ratio, but being that it is the first clutch I honestly expected all of the eggs to go bad. Of course the egg hasn't hatched yet, so I'm not getting too excited.

I think I am just going to look for another male Leuc. Anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Yikes, the two presumed females..........I have since seen one of them call. I now have five males and one unknown....

Deb


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

SOOO...in other words you may have an extra male?


----------

